# Gravity Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Gravity Coffee is the name of the brand of coffee, as well as a cozy little cafe found on the Terrace, Wellington City. The Terrace is a street ("The Terrace" is its actual name) that runs up from near Parliament to the University. Gravity is found about 2/3rds of the way up, somewhat opposite the James Cook Centra.

The coffee is good and the interior of this cafe is bright and harmonising. The lightness can help to brighten what may be a windy, gloomy day outside.

The menu is also light, but pleasantly so. Specialty here coffe wise is the bowls of Latte (aka Cafe au lait) which are generous.

More...


----------

